# pcola pier 6-22-16



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

got there a little late around like 8-8:30 and got to the end and saw some sharks and thats a big "OH-NO" but wasnt that bad of a day. Missed 2 10-15 pound kings around 9-10 but lost them both saw 2 kings caught and a hand full of spanish. Lots of sharks hooked up and the old flipper. heard they caught one king before i got out there. saw a picture a my buddys got one at sunset. tons of bait around but ran out of sabikis cause of dang hard tails and spanish. saw tons of bonita out in the distance but couldn't hookup, sooo many tarpon no one hooked up while i was out there. May be out there tomorrow may not but will be on friday. any way you have to know how to get those kings to bite saw many people say " oh get the rest of the bait" and still have the king around them and reel fast as possible truing to tick it off and chase it but its not gonna chase something with a bunch of sitting baits around. I told one guy and he ended up landing a few spanish so I'm glad i got to help him out. not to sure what was happening at navarre but I'm guessing probably the same thing.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Great report! Thank you!


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

went out today 6-23 and lots of bait around got there and they were catching bonita and saw a king get caught figured why not and threw a frozen cig and lost it to a big spanish next cast saw a king circle my bait and WHAM fish on. decent 10-12 pounder but lost a few more during the day only 2 kings i saw caught were mine and the guy who caught when i just got there. handful of spanish caught and a couple sharks yah sharks and flipper were around again saw a lot of tarpon rolling no hookps though


----------

